
Grand Old Planet - ColinWright
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/11/23/opinion/krugman-grand-old-planet.xml
======
arethuza
Worth noting that it is well over 200 years since James Hutton first
identified evidence for "deep time":

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Hutton>

His paper presenting his findings ends with the haunting phrase:

"The result, therefore, of our present enquiry is, that we find no vestige of
a beginning,–no prospect of an end."

------
abrown28
I think Paul Krugman's belief in Keynesian economics will "set America on a
path of inexorable decline" quicker than Rubio's lack of conviction on the age
of the planet.

------
lutusp
This is a terrific column -- well worth reading.

~~~
ColinWright
I'm confused. You say that, and yet you don't upvote it? I don't need the
karma, I'm just confused by the mixed message.

~~~
lutusp
Sorry -- I don't normally upvote things, for reasons too complicated to
briefly explain. I will make an exception for this terrific column.

~~~
ColinWright
Fair enough. Confusion remains, but I'll not enquire further. Thanks for the
reply (and the exceptional upvote).

